# The Old Squit 200k Audax



## PoweredByVeg (17 Mar 2012)

Another great Audax today by Sue and Keith of Norfolk'n'Good Audax.

Great route, nice food laid on, and really great volunteers.


----------



## Ian H (17 Mar 2012)

They're running the National 400 on the 16th June. I've been told I'm riding.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (18 Mar 2012)

I'm in too

It'll be well organised, all you have to do is put the training in


----------



## Ian H (18 Mar 2012)

Training? No one told me I had to train for it.


----------

